# Contract Help



## DodgePlow (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey guys,

It is very hard right kow for me to GL insurance. My agent told me I had to wait till January, for some reason. I put a clause in my contract that states that I am not liable for any slip and fall accidents. If the customer signs the contract, then I can not be held for any liablilty. Should I add something else or is this fine enough.


Thanks


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Check with an attorney. Without GL insurance your contract is your only defense. It would be worth the money to have an attorney draw up the contract for you. Remember, you can claim all the defenses in the world in your contract and even have the customer agree and sign it, but that doesn't prevent anyone, including the customer from sueing you. You will still have to pay all your legal fees yourself for the defense, which could be in the thousands for even a simple case. 

I'd check with another insurance agent regarding the GL policy. There is no reason in the world why you couldn't add it at any time.


----------



## BWinkel (Oct 23, 2003)

There are other things to worry about besides slip and fall accidents. What reason did they give you for waiting until January?


----------



## DodgePlow (Aug 29, 2002)

My agent said I could get it most likely in January because for some reason the insurance company won't offer it until January.


----------



## BWinkel (Oct 23, 2003)

I'd suggest you try talking to another independent insurance agent. There are other insurance companies that offer GL insurance. It certainly doesn't hurt to shop around.


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

All of my accounts require I have GL. They all have a certification of my GL ins. If it expires they are notified within ten days. IMO, I would not drop a plow without it. 

Also my ins. company would not write my truck ins. with GL.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I've never heard of an insurance outfit not able to give GL! I'd try another agent. I wouldn't even think of plowin without it.


----------



## UDP (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Boss _
> *I've never heard of an insurance outfit not able to give GL! I'd try another agent. I wouldn't even think of plowin without it. *


I agree! look else where... they are


----------



## imasnowpro (Apr 8, 2003)

I just found out from my agent Ohio Casualty who I've had for years is getting out of the snow business. Who do you guys use?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I have Atalanta Casualty.:waving:


----------

